# M3 owner got owned....



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

Click here to find out how an M3 owner got finally owned after 2 years of BS.

http://www.bmw-forums.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=1815

You'll probably have to register but its free and there is NO email confirmation activation required.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

double :repost:


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

Sorry couldn't find original post on the page..


----------

